# A new form of mating :)



## Bl69aze (Nov 17, 2017)

Even I know this ain’t no mating you’d think a page like that would know aswell.


----------



## Scutellatus (Nov 17, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> Even I know this ain’t no mating you’d think a page like that would know aswell.



It is quite possible that the watch them 'get it on' is actually referring to fighting. An example is in the UFC where each fight starts with the words 'Let's get it on'.


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 17, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> It is quite possible that the watch them 'get it on' is actually referring to fighting. An example is in the UFC where each fight starts with the words 'Let's get it on'.


I think in the video they say mating and “first ever recording of them mating” or something in those lines but it’s possible they could mean getting it on and ready to rumble 


Edit: can someone tell me why they aren’t biting eachother and just rolling around but? I know they’re fighting but not using their full arsenal


----------



## GBWhite (Nov 17, 2017)

It's mostly about strength but it can get a bit heated and they will bite and claw each other as evident in this video. Not the first time Rosenberg's have been filmed in combat either.


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 17, 2017)

GBWhite said:


> It's mostly about strength but it can get a bit heated and they will bite and claw each other as evident in this video. Not the first time Rosenberg's have been filmed in combat either.



Well then this leads me to believe he really did think they were mating, because I can’t find much on it. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Scutellatus (Nov 17, 2017)

Close to the start he says 'Mate' and then further on he says 'This is the first time this has been filmed'. I don't hear any reference to mating. Maybe you misheard when he says mate.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Nov 17, 2017)

was gonna post a joke, then realised it'd most likely cause a flame war, i'll just be on my merry way.


----------



## Bl69aze (Nov 17, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> Close to the start he says 'Mate' and then further on he says 'This is the first time this has been filmed'. I don't hear any reference to mating. Maybe you misheard when he says mate.


Ok well you said “get it on” could refer to wrestling. Gbwhite said it’s not the first time wrestling has been recorded, I however can’t find any videos on mating sooooo all signs point to they think it’s mating


Edit: just realised they edited the post a day after to get rid of the word mating I guess after they got hit by all the people making fun of them




upload image from url


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Nov 18, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> Edit: can someone tell me why they aren’t biting each other and just rolling around but? I know they’re fighting but not using their full arsenal


This is called ‘ritualised combat’. Same as wrestling matches in snakes e.g. Browns, Diamond Pythons, Keelbacks, Black Mambas etc. It is a form of intraspecific competition for resources, in this case the right to mate with nearby females. It comes under the umbrella of ‘agonistic behaviour’ in Biology (as it is not just simple aggression) - you might have more luck researching that. Although termed “ritualised”, there can still be some biting etc involved which may inflict wounds, but nowhere near what these animals are capable of doing.

To explain how it developed in evolutionary terms, game theories are often used. A simpler overview, albeit rather rough, is as follows….
If two individuals were to fight full-on, regardless of outcome, the victor is likely to suffer damage, possibly serious wounds, especially against a near equal opponent. This may then leave the winner vulnerable to a challenge and defeat by an otherwise inferior individual. And if there are a number of challengers, then the likelihood of an inferior animal coming out on top increases. So the potential net result is that the genes of inferior animals would get to be passed on, instead of those of superior ones. However, if a superior animal is somehow able to avoid the pitfalls of full-on fighting and yet still get to exert dominance and earn the right to mate, it will get to pass on its genes. Natural selection will favour the survival of offspring with superior genes and this will include the behaviour of exerting dominance and the right to mate without jeopardising this by full-on fighting.

NB: It is tempting to think that the important genes in a superior animal (as I have called them) are just those genes determining ultimate size and strength. That is far from correct. Size comes with age in these animals. Large, strong individuals clearly possess a suite of genes that suit them to survive and do well in their particular environment at all stages of their lives, from hatchling through to adult. It is this whole range of genes that are important and will be selected for.


----------



## Scutellatus (Nov 18, 2017)

One can only hope that it wasn't the ranger that made the decision to say they were mating and more so someone from their media department with obviously very little knowledge of reptiles.


----------



## cement (Jan 4, 2018)

What ? Are you saying rangers know about reptiles??? hahaha!!


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 4, 2018)

Glad this "ranger" isn't a court judge... He'd be like... "So what you're saying miss is he beat you repeatedly?? Domestic violence you say?? No way, that's just mating! Case dismissed." LOL


----------

